# Ace Hardware / Buckeyes Plantation 3-d tournaments



## 12ptsteve (Mar 29, 2013)

Ace Hardware and Buckeyes Plantation in Social Cicle Ga. are announcing thier new 3-d archery range and 3-d tournament schedule.

Registration:
Must register inside Social Circle Ace Hardware archery department between 9:00-2:30. Must start shooting by 3:00

Dates:
Arpil 27th (state qualifier ?)
May 18th
June 15th
July 6th
July 27th
August 10th
August 31st hunting shoot
50% PAYOUT IN ALL CLASSES

location: 
Buckeyes Plantation hunting preserve
1250 Jersey Social Circle rd.
Jersey, Ga 30018
located 4.5 miles from Social Circle Ace Hardware at 181 South Cherokee rd. Social Circle Ga.3025

consession stand
picnic tables
fishing/ bird hunting
memberships available
open dailey for practice $10.00 per round

20 brand new Mckienzie 3-d targets
ASA SCORING

Classes:
open pro 50 yard max
open 40 yard max
known 45
unlimited 45 yard max
senior 40 yard max
hunter 40 yard max
womens open 40 yard max 
womens hunter 30 yard max
bow novice 30 yard max
youth boys 30 yard max
youth girls 30 yard max
traditional 25 yard max
sr. eagle 25 yard max
eagle 20 yard max
jr eagle 15 yard max 

Entry fee:
$20.00 for open pro classes
$15.00 for all other adult classes
$10.00 for youth and eagle classes

Contacts:
www.socialcircleace.com
Steve Pittman or Kennith Morris at Ace Hardware archery department
(770)464-3354

www.buckeyesplantation.com 
tom bruce (770)294-9688


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 29, 2013)

yes sir. looking forward to introducing squirrel to the range.


----------



## Kris87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome.  Closest shoot to home for me now.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 29, 2013)

*Smoke*



3darcher said:


> yes sir. looking forward to introducing squirrel to the range.



LOL..You might introduce me but the Alpha Elite will have you looking for a quick exit..


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 29, 2013)

Uhh ohh sounds Mr. Butch and that Mathews just got called out...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 29, 2013)

It'll be nice to have a shoot back on this side for weekends on occasion


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 30, 2013)

that's actually in the geez's driving range...only about 25 miles from winder.  i think i will come see y'all there for the qualifier


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

*Smoke*

Be glad to have you Geez check out the website this will be home for me.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 30, 2013)

This is going to be a great place to shoot and and a great place to bring the whole family. Hope to see you all thier next month. Check out buckeyes website for the location, it is a beautifull place. If you have any suggestions  just let us know.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 30, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Be glad to have you Geez check out the website this will be home for me.



Home ain't gonna be big enough for the both of us. No worries though, I'm sure you'll enjoy the view from the back porch.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 30, 2013)

OK I see, your making me sign in and pick up my winnings at ace hardware. You must want me to spend squirrels entry fee in the store ?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

*Smoke*

Son l think you know the score between us we know who's on the porch I'm going to be laying by the fireplace..lol..And Bowanna good shooting today if you get to close l can make a sight adjustment for you..lol..


----------



## EagleEye3D (Mar 30, 2013)

Alright! Sounds good. Cant wait to come shoot em up. And good shooting today Bowana.I had more fun than I planned on last night and couldnt make it there before work.My shooting wouldve been blured like my vision.lol


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 31, 2013)

just noticed the "$20" to shoot.  i don't know if i'll be coming..got a job, but still pretty broke topart with an andy jackson would be tough on the geez.  that's about 1/2 tank of gas!!  $15 is bad enough, but $20 is a little out of my budget, lol!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 1, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=748065


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 11, 2013)

The range is coming along nice ... Hope to see you all in a couple of weeks on april 27th to shoot the new range and brand new targets. Who is going to the first to win their class?


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 15, 2013)

Two more weeks............ Who is going to be top dog?


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 15, 2013)

I smell some burnt orange.....and that's the bottom line


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 15, 2013)

3darcher said:


> I smell some burnt orange.....and that's the bottom line



  >>>

 

 

--->


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 15, 2013)

Flame on...Hoyt is shooting strong it will be the first..Great job on the bow Steve the modification works perfect..Turned it on up today shooting a strong 292..lol..Im not use to shooting a bow without parts flying downrange...


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 15, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Flame on...Hoyt is shooting strong it will be the first..Great job on the bow Steve the modification works perfect..Turned it on up today shooting a strong 292..lol..Im not use to shooting a bow without parts flying downrange...



Is that why you quit because of a little rain at RAC ?


----------



## young gunna (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for yalls donation though


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 16, 2013)

You welcome Gunna come on down to Buckeye Plantation and lets try it without the rain..Did Danial quit shooting..lol..


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 17, 2013)

His riser got wet dawg...we will see next saturday


----------



## young gunna (Apr 17, 2013)

I will be there


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 17, 2013)

starting to set targets tonight


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 17, 2013)

*range*

Brand new range and brand new targets cant ask for any more..


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 17, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> starting to set targets tonight



It's gonna be a good range. Lots of variety on the shots. Long, close, dark, open....should be a good one!


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm ready.  Trying to recruit some other folk over here in Athens area to tag along.  I need a hard course!  Make it long!!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I'm ready.  Trying to recruit some other folk over here in Athens area to tag along.  I need a hard course!  Make it long!!!!!!!!



Careful what you wish for there Kris....lol


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 18, 2013)

kris you might just get what you asked for. thier are some LOONG ONES and some gimmies and abunch in between. it is gonna be a good one


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 20, 2013)

here is a pic. more are posted on my facebook page. could not get them all on here.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 21, 2013)

sorry, steve..i went to banks county..much closer.  there's only 1 pic???


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 21, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> sorry, steve..i went to banks county..much closer.  there's only 1 pic???



Geez, it's coming up this Saturday.  Steve justed wanted to provide a taste of what's coming..


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 21, 2013)

you and the crew shoot 'em up


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 22, 2013)

5 more days


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 22, 2013)

*Smoke*

Got the new Scott Exxus breaking clean shots so come on down ..We will be glad to serve you..Bring what you know.. Gunna victim 1 Hoyt ..


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 23, 2013)

I know on the dates it looked like it might be a qualifier,  will it be one or a regular shoot?   Can't wait to finialy get back to shooting this weekend


----------



## young gunna (Apr 23, 2013)

Squirrel remember you said that.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 24, 2013)

Qualifier??


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 24, 2013)

still waiting to hear back from asa. should post something today on the qualifier


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Nah I didn't quit. Just haven't had the money and got in a Lil trouble at school so trying to get everything settled up. I may make a showing down there buy not 100% on that yet


----------



## young gunna (Apr 24, 2013)

lol


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 24, 2013)

the range is 100% set all we have to do is set the target # sighns. directions from interstate 20 exit 98. take hwy 11 north toward monroe. registration is at ace hardware approximatley 4 miles on the left. from ace continue on hwy 11 to first redlight in town, turn left on jersey social circle rd. travel 4.5 miles  through 4 way at hd atha rd. to white picket fence on right. thier will be road sighns and banners at the entrance. the range is only 5 minutes from ace. this is going to be a good one.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 24, 2013)

hav not heard back from ken mosley (asa rep) yet about the qualifier. i will post as soon as i hear.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> the range is 100% set all we have to do is set the target # sighns. directions from interstate 20 exit 98. take hwy 11 north toward monroe. registration is at ace hardware approximatley 4 miles on the left. from ace continue on hwy 11 to first redlight in town, turn left on jersey social circle rd. travel 4.5 miles  through 4 way at hd atha rd. to white picket fence on left. thier will be road sighns and banners at the entrance. the range is only 5 minutes from ace. this is going to be a good one.



The white picket fence is on the right Stevo......ain't it??


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 24, 2013)

you are correct alligood. problem solved thanks


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 24, 2013)

bum tripper...i go right past hd atha on the way  gotta go all the way to the ace, then double back a pretty good way.  there's no way to just go to the little white fence and pay???


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> bum tripper...i go right past hd atha on the way  gotta go all the way to the ace, then double back a pretty good way.  there's no way to just go to the little white fence and pay???



How do you come to the Circle from Winder, Johnny? Where do you pass H.D. Atha on the way?


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 24, 2013)

straight up 11, little jag on 78 and 138 the rest of the way


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> straight up 11, little jag on 78 and 138 the rest of the way



The intersection of HD Atha and Jersey/SC road, is approx 2 miles or so from the store, and two miles from the shoot site. Just a touch further. By the time you took 78 to 138, then all the way down HD Atha, you could come straight to town, register, then to the shoot....I think


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 24, 2013)

I sure hope that 70% chance of rain holds off until Sunday.
I ain't had much luck hunting squirrels in the rain.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2013)

bowanna said:


> I sure hope that 70% chance of rain holds off until Sunday.
> I ain't had much luck hunting squirrels in the rain.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 25, 2013)

that what i was thinking. but anyway ace is only 4.5 miles from the little white fence geeze


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 25, 2013)

2 more days


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 25, 2013)

14 rings will not be in play and we are scoring bottom 12's only. hope the rain holds out for our first shoot. the range looks great. looking foward too see you all.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 25, 2013)

This is all I have to say ..


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 25, 2013)

What the .........


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 25, 2013)

hd atha is the 2nd red light on 138 as i head toward walnut grove.  it looks like i'm going to have to go through downtown monroe to stay on 11.  go all the way up to social circle...then turn around and come back down to hd atha..i think.  an address for the gps would be nice for the ace and the closest house to the range


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 26, 2013)

the address is posted on my original post but i will post it again. the range is at 1250 jersey social circle rd. jersey ga. 30018 contact # tom bruce (770) 294-9688. ace hardware is at 181 south cherokee rd. social circle ga. 30025 contact steve or kenny at (770) 464-3354. we will be running shuttles to pick u up when you are finished shooting if you like. we will also be bringing around hotdogs, hamburgers,bbq. and soft drinks or you can get them at the concession table. hope to see you tomorrow


----------



## young gunna (Apr 26, 2013)

I dont think so Ezra


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm coming unless its a gulleywasher.  Little water never hurt anybody....we were all born wet anyway, right?


----------



## Drill146 (Apr 26, 2013)

I will be coming up from fort Benning with at least one other shooter possibly more. We are out on a field training exercise tonight. Soon as I get these trainees back to the bay I'm on the road north. Lets get hot


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 26, 2013)

In the morning.....who's coming??


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 27, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> In the morning.....who's coming??



Some people have to work in the morning then a soccer game


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 27, 2013)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Some people have to work in the morning then a soccer game



Been there, done that.....


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 27, 2013)

But I'll be there after lunch. So leave some foam for me


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 27, 2013)

weather looks great see you all in a bit.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 27, 2013)

On the way!


----------



## watermedic (Apr 27, 2013)

Great place!!

Long walk and Long course!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks to everyone that came out. hope you enjoyed the new range. please let us know what you think. we will post scores on here monday. thanks again


----------



## hound dog (Apr 27, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> thanks to everyone that came out. hope you enjoyed the new range. please let us know what you think. we will post scores on here monday. thanks again



Need some water on the course and keep the atv ridding down. Listen to the shooters and see what they want and everything else will works its self out. 

Glad to have another place to shoot close to the house. Thanks


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 27, 2013)

very nice course..keep 'em coming on asa days.  close enough for the geez..only 26 miles.  good target selection..some open field, some woods and combinations..no small targets..no hills, just nice long walks on flat terrain.  older folks like that.  ace hardware is right on the way..jumped on hd atha and was home in a jiff.  didn't see 12point steve, he must have been hiding, lol!! pic's on the other thread


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome place to shoot with endless possibilities on setups. I'll be baaack !


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks again guys i was there early but had to leave at 11:00 ,my little one had his 4 year old birthday party yesterday afternoon. hope to see you all next shoot. keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 28, 2013)

awesome place to shoot.  look forward to the next one

great layout with open shots, tunnel shots, field shots, planted pine shots----the layout/terrain can challenge every aspect of the 3d game


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 28, 2013)

3darcher said:


> awesome place to shoot.  look forward to the next one
> 
> great layout with open shots, tunnel shots, field shots, planted pine shots----the layout/terrain can challenge every aspect of the 3d game



Don't forget over the water shot.  The cougar was cool.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 28, 2013)

yep, matt's only f word..very good competition between you and matt..he had to 12 the last 2 targets to get ya by 1 point.  those were 2 of the toughest targets..shooting from the sunlight down into the shade with no open ground in site.  it was just his time to shine


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks again guys. i will get the scores posted as soon as i get them from buckeyes. go ahead and mark your calander for may 18th. see you then.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 29, 2013)

Scores are posted


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 29, 2013)

come on 12 point...that's the date of the state target...it's at griv's for the first time in years  going to have to go to loganville.  i absolutely hate that, but it shouldn't affect your numbers much...most 3d guys wouldn't be caught dead at a 900 round, lol..especially 2 of 'em


----------

